# [GCC] Gcc-config ne fait pas son boulot

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu essayé ceci :

```

# gcc-config -l

# gcc-config set

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

```

Il y peut-être quelque chose qui fait que ça veut pas changer de version.

----------

## Oupsman

Oui j'ai fais le env-update, plus d'une fois. J'ai même rebooté la machine, mais rien n'y fait, je reste collé sur gcc 3.4.6.

----------

## Pixys

Ça serait pas une conséquence du profil hardened par hasard ?

va voir ici

----------

## d2_racing

Ça se peut très bien.

----------

## razer

Autre piste, probablement dans le vent mais sait on jamais : j'ai un problème presque similaire il y a peu, le coupable était un distcc activé dans mon make.conf

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## boozo

Vu que rien à perdre à essayer à la place sans nopie voir si après ça bouge : 

```
#gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4

#env-update && source /etc/profile

#/usr/share/gcc-data/$CHOST/<gcc-version>/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

```

----------

## boozo

dsl si je fais un nouveau post au lieu d'éditer mais c'est que j'ai trouvé qqch à soumettre à la lecture  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Merci boozo, j'essaye ça ASAP.

----------

